# Wooden Jewelry



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a presentation from Martha Collins on her laminated wood jewelry last evening and I would like to share her works with all of you.

Studio Martha Collins

Here is her web site and click on the galleries to let them morph into the next picture.

Enjoy,

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb...
she sure has talent..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A beautiful blending of art and woodworking.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...that is really some handiwork...too intricate for my skills...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never seen anything like it. Wouldn't a photo-shoot showing how she makes some of those magnificent items be great.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The website lists classes you can take. These are really creative layering exercises. Fasinating repeating patterns.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I've never seen anything like it. Wouldn't a photo-shoot showing how she makes some of those magnificent items be great.


She did a slide show presentation, along with explaining her techniques and displaying her many items she had made.

She resaws all of her wood on an 18" band saw,some of it to .010". soaks it in containers of hot dye, uses Epoxy to glue everything, cut all the angles with a 12"dia. SMS, Turns them on the Jet Lathe,or on the SouthBend metal cutting lathe, and finishes them all with Epoxy. 

Her jewelry is not cheap the bracelets run from $450.-$750. each, the colors are bright and magnificent.

She teaches class of 10 students at a time, for $1000/student.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Incredible detail - fantastic! And wonderful creativity, as well.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> The website lists classes you can take. These are really creative layering exercises. Fasinating repeating patterns.


Tom, she laminates up blocks of strips of the resawn wood and then reaws them into strips of varying sizes and widths, glues them together,then chops them up at angles then reglues them into strips and rips them again and chops them up and reglues them and resaws them ,then glues them into blocks that she turns on the lathe. 

The key to the whole thing is visualizing what the final pattern is going to be before she stops chopping reglueing and resawing, and that is only in HER head.

If you read her Bio you will see the varied training and hands-on education she has had through the years. She is a journeyman carpenter,/cabinet maker/violin-maker/architectural designer,etc. 
Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work but the class and jewelry are waaay out of my budget.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Herb.
Sure gives me a lot of inspiration even though I am not much at art.
Cheers
John T


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice work but the class and jewelry are waaay out of my budget.


I hear you, was going to buy a bunch for presents ,but my CC limit was only 5K.

Herb


----------



## ruterionas (Jul 2, 2020)

amazing! how much is that?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ruterionas said:


> amazing! how much is that?


Thank you for bringing up that old post. I had forgotten about it. That was a fantastic experience meeting and talking to that fine lady and seeing the work she does,plus her explaining how she did it.
Herb


----------

